# Major Ed Peterson, CD



## Rifleman62 (15 May 2011)

I knew Ed and worked with him for many years. Hard to believe he is gone. 

He always had a picture on his desk of himself, as a young QOR Lieutenant in patrols, and his wife, Anne, being presented to Princess Alexandra, the Colonel-in-Chief.

Ed had many stories to tell. Some of the best were his last UN tour, trekking through the Central America jungle, disarming rebels.

Unflappable, valued source of corporate wisdom, and sage advise, Ed could always be relied to tell anyone how it is. A somewhat gruff exterior hid an absolute measure of fairness, although I suspect he was not always the recipient.  Always a dry sense of humor. At the time of the total force inception, Ed produced and handed out the TFB (Total Force Buddies) ball caps. We all had a laugh about that.

Ed was one of the many I have met that slogged in the trenches for Queen and Country. Most went unrecognized, but they were well respected and could look at themselves in the mirror in the morning.

Ed's son Tim followed his Dad into the CF for a time, serving as a MD  including a tour in Bosnia. Brad is a small business owner in Winnipeg.

Not surprising the orbit reads "without regret. Sounds like Ed wrote that himself.
*
 EDWARD (ED) ALBERT PETERSON *

Peacefully and without regret, Edward Albert Peterson passed away at Riverview Health Centre following a courageous battle with cancer at the age of 67. He is survived by his wife of 45 years, Anne, and sons Tim (Tiffani) and Brad (Amber), as well as grandchildren Jack, Avery Cole and Connor and step-grandchildren Gabrielle and Tristan and Ed's younger brother, Rod. He was the first born of two children to Irene and Bert Peterson in Victoria, BC on October 2, 1943 and grew up in Lethbridge, Alberta. He enlisted in the Canadian Armed Forces (Army) on February 28, 1964 at the age of 20. Ed met Anne while posted to Ottawa, Ontario in 1965. They were married on April 16, 1966 and their two sons were born early in their marriage. Ed was affiliated with the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, The Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry and the Canadian Airborne Regiment during a career spanning 35 years. His service included UN peacekeeping duties in several countries as well as exchange postings in Europe and Australia. He was a respected, fair-minded leader and enjoyed the comradery of military life. He retired in April 1998 at the age of 54, having achieved the rank of Major. He then pursued his interests in woodworking, golfing, baseball and curling. He was very proud of and loved his family deeply, spending as much time as possible with his grandchildren who returned his love without reservation. He and Anne began to travel for pleasure and particularly enjoyed two wonderful trips to Costa Rica in 2007 and 2009, His presence and love for his family and friends will be greatly missed by all. A private celebration of Ed's life will take place at Chapel Lawn Funeral Home. Flowers and cards are respectfully declined but donations may be made in Ed's memory to the Canadian Cancer Society, the Riverview Health Centre Palliative Care Unit 3E or the Winnipeg Humane Society. For those who wish to sign the online Guest Book please visit our website. Chapel Lawn www.chapellawn.mb.ca 885-9715


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2011)

RIP, Ed; you were a good soldier, a good man and, sadly, a long lost chum.


----------

